# Freshwater Frogs for Fishtanks



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, cuz I felt Like it I decided I'd post a list of somewhat common frogs available for fish tanks, with info on size, care, temp, water parameters, etc.


*African Clawed Frog (Xenopus laevis)*
*Description:* Medium to large sized fully aquatic frog. Front hands not webbed, back feet webbed. Toes have distinctive black "claws" on 3 fingers. Lateral line visible. Most common _Xenopus _found in albino.
*Tank size*: 2-5 gallons per adult frog.
*Diet*: Feed a variety of foods: Earthworms and goldfish are favorites.
*Tank Parameters*: ph 6-8 Temperature 68-80 degrees
*Tank decor*: Riverbed rock or fine sand. Anything will do really. PVC pipes are a favorite haunt.
*Filtration*: None if possible, too heavy water flow will cause lateral damage, and too much air in the water leads to gas bubble disease. But, these guys are pretty adaptable andwill easily out live 10 years in the average aquarium.
*Comments*: These guys can live over 30 years, and will get out of a tank if not properly covered. Eats anything it can get in its mouth.
*Sexing*: Females have a small "tail" and are usually larger in plumpity and in length. Males develope black breeding pads on their forearms.

*Floating Frog (Occidozyga lima)*
*Description*: Small 1-inch frog with cream colored underside. Front legs non-webbed, back legs webbed. Usually skinny, but well fed ones will be plump. Black markings around the armpits and pelvis. Top green to gray to brown. Sometimes has a stripe from between the eyes down the back. Known for their habit of floating at the surface.
*Tank Size*: 2 gallons for a pair.
*Diet*: Takes crickets, blood worms, earthworms, krill, shrimp, but not fish. Goldfish flakes are a good starting food for new arrivals.
*Tank Parameters*: pH 6.5-7.5 Temperature 65-85 degrees
*Tank decor*: Leave large space for drifting. Have a peice of cork bark or floating plant to use as a PFD, or to get out of the water. Underwater really doesn't matter.
*Filtration*: Low, no power filters unless the tank has enough non-moving PFDs.
*Comments*: These guys will dive underwater if scared. Feeding for the first few days is HARD. Very peaceful and will not attack fish. Likes to bask on others of its kind.
*Sexing*: Males skinnier, and will sometimes produce a loud, long, and high pitched call similar to a mole cricket. Females fatter and more likely to have a stripe.

*African Dwarf Clawed Frog (Hymenochirus boettgeri)*
*Description*: Very small, almost anorexic looking frog. Lightly speckled on a gray to light brown background. Distinct black eye stripe. Webbed front and back toes. If lacking speckles and the eye stripe, the species is not _boettgeri_.
*Tank Size*: 1 gallon for a pair.
*Diet*: Fish flakes, chopped earthworms, bloodworms, black worms, not very picky. *but WAY more picky than _Xenopus laevis_*
*Tank Parameters*: pH 6.5-7.5 Temperature: 65-80 degrees
*Tank decor*: Provide hiding places. Driftwood makes a perfect potential breeding area.
*Filtration*: Avoid power filters and filters with intakes near the substrate.
*Comments*: Tanins in driftwood induce spawning. May jump out if there is a lack of hiding places. Very cute to watch. Perfect for betta "bowls."
*Sexing*: Females are WAY fatter, and males will have a little pimple behind each front arm.

*Tadpole (Rana species)*
*Tank Size*: 1 gallon per tadpole, 5 plus for each adult.
*Diet*: Organic material and fish food. Boiled spinach and aquarium plants are favorites. Adults will eat anything that moves or smells good.
*Tank Parameters*: pH 6-8 Temperature: 0-85 degrees *tadpoles good for ponds that won't freeze entirely over, adults good for ponds with mud to overwinter in*
*Tank decor*: Provide live plants and the tadpoles will thrive. Adults like 1/2 land 1/2 water.
*Filtration*: Most any will do for tadpoles, even none, adults may or may not need it.
*Comments*: Most take six weeks to two years to mature. Adults may live past 10 years.
*Sexing*: Varies with species, most males have a tympanum *thing that looks like an ear* bigger than their eye.

*Others...*
_*Xenopus tropicalis*_
Care for like _X. laevis_, but needs 75-85 degree water.
Smaller and more elongate than _X. laevis_, as well as darker coloration.

*Suriname Toads (Pipa species)*
Needs a pH of 6-7. Some species get pretty big. Likes worms. Needs 10 gallons per adult. Females carry the eggs on their backs.

*Top Foods of All Frogs*
These foods are guaranteed to get any frog to eat.
1. Earthworms/Night Crawlers
2. Crickets
3. Bloodworms
4. Goldfish
5. Tropical Fish Food


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Plumpity! Love it. It's a word who's time has come! Down with Truthiness, up with Plumpity! 

No frogs for me, thanks. I've just managed to make myself try out shrimp in a fish tank. (I also have a turtle, but this is a temporary thing - just had to get him through the winter.)


----------

